# Bike Park Taunus zum zweiten



## Horrorhecker (23. März 2009)

Hi,

Ich wollte nurmal wissen ob wer etwas über den jetzigen Stand zum bau des Bikeparkes im Taunus weiß.

Ich habe weder in der Zeitung was gelesen noch auf anderen wegen etwas gehört. Das Projekt scheint ja wieder still zu liegen 

Ich hoffe ihr belehrt mich eines besseren


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2009)

Freunde von mir sind am Samstag dem Förster auf der DH in die Arme gelaufen, hatten dann eine kleine Unterhaltung. Soll wohl Sachlich gelaufen sein. Also Aussage Förster, die DH wird ähnlich der Rinne platt gemacht und  sie wollen Kontrollen durchführen (gab es ja alles schon).
DAS WAR DIE ERSTE INFO.
Die zweite lautet, es wird keinen Park geben, der Grund liegt wohl in den Aufteilungen der Waldgebiete. Geht wie immer ums Geld, eine Gemeinde hätte wohl die Arbeit mit dem Wald die andere die Bikestation und den Gewinn. Was das bedeutet muss man wohl nicht näher erklären.
Was da nun wieder nur Gerede vom Forst ist und was Realität, wird sich zeigen, aber ich denke es wird so laufen wie überall in Deutschland. Nur wenige Gemeinden verstehen das Probleme verschieben, nicht die Lösung der Probleme bedeutet. Ich befürchte der Taunus (seine Gemeinden) sind nicht so schlau. 

Na ja schauen wir mal was kommt, zumindest hat sich der Förster wohl nicht ganz so angestellt wie unser Herr Müller in DA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

hat ja irgendwie keiner mit gerechnet....


.....gleich kommt der mob ähh mod und schließt den fred


----------



## sipaq (24. März 2009)

Tilman,
weißt Du da irgendwas drüber und könntest Hopi's Post mal bestätigen oder dementieren?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

nochmal die bisherigen freds zu diesem thema... 

1. Fred
2. Fred

...nur damit sie nicht in vergessenheit geraten

und das ist jetzt der dritte....infos gabs bisher keine und wirds auch keine geben...die von hopi sind die bisher umfangreichsten, auch wenns keine guten sind


----------



## Vorstadtkind (24. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Freunde von mir sind am Samstag dem Förster auf der DH in die Arme gelaufen, hatten dann eine kleine Unterhaltung. Soll wohl Sachlich gelaufen sein. Also Aussage Förster, die DH wird ähnlich der Rinne platt gemacht und  sie wollen Kontrollen durchführen (gab es ja alles schon).
> DAS WAR DIE ERSTE INFO.
> Die zweite lautet, es wird keinen Park geben, der Grund liegt wohl in den Aufteilungen der Waldgebiete. Geht wie immer ums Geld, eine Gemeinde hätte wohl die Arbeit mit dem Wald die andere die Bikestation und den Gewinn. Was das bedeutet muss man wohl nicht näher erklären.
> Was da nun wieder nur Gerede vom Forst ist und was Realität, wird sich zeigen, aber ich denke es wird so laufen wie überall in Deutschland. Nur wenige Gemeinden verstehen das Probleme verschieben, nicht die Lösung der Probleme bedeutet. Ich befürchte der Taunus (seine Gemeinden) sind nicht so schlau.
> ...



Danke für die Info, schade, dass das Projekt wohl zunächst gestorben ist. Die bestehende von dir genannte Strecke kenne ich zwar leider nicht, aber wenn der Förster da zumindest vernünftig mit den Beteiligten kommuniziert, kann man vielleicht hoffen, dass er sie vielleicht duldet...abreißen bringt doch nichts, entsteht woanders eben wieder was neues, dass muss ihm klar sein. Und so hat das "Problem" zumindest im Blick und leistet einen Beitrag damit es sich nicht ausweitet. Naja, wie umsichtig die Ämter und Gemeinden sind wird sich zeigen, man darf wohl aber leider mit dem schlimmsten rechnen....


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2009)

Ich sagte nur das es Sachlich war! Leider aber nicht Positiv  laut der Aussage Förster wird die DH gesperrt. Aber wie Du es schon richtig erkannt hast, dann bauen die Leute halt an einer neuen Stelle


----------



## The Brian (24. März 2009)

Was ist denn mit TREISBERG ?

die haben im Winter Ski- und Liftbetrieb.

Gab`s zu dem Standort schonmal ernsthafte Gedanken ?


----------



## Horrorhecker (24. März 2009)

Der Lift ist soweit ich weiß 30m lang, das kannste knicken da^^ Wenn dann müsste was neues hingebaut werden, ich bin ja dafür das das an die alte skisprungschanze kommt, wär sicher chillig^^


----------



## bestmove (24. März 2009)

Schade das die Gemeinden zu blöd sind Geld zu verdienen. Scheinbar kann man mit den illegalen Strecken besser leben. Sehr trauriges Kapitel aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, bis dahin muss halt der Spaten mit ins Gepäck


----------



## fastmike (24. März 2009)

früher oder später wird es eine geduldete strecke geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (25. März 2009)

Dein Wort in Försters Ohr.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2009)

sie ist immer so lange gedultet bis sie abgerissen wird


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. März 2009)

na dann wird eben weiter frei geradelt...  ist eh am schönsten!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2009)

^^ frei geritten


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. März 2009)

was sollen die beiden häkschen bedeuten?


----------



## feldberg_biker (17. April 2009)

Horrorhecker schrieb:


> Der Lift ist soweit ich weiß 30m lang, das kannste knicken da^^ Wenn dann müsste was neues hingebaut werden, ich bin ja dafür das das an die alte skisprungschanze kommt, wär sicher chillig^^



Wie kommst du auf 30m? 

laut 
http://www.taunus.info/gaesteinformation/sport-und-freizeit/taunuswinter/lifte/angebot/58021/

sind es 2 * 800m

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2009)

feldberg_biker schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 30m?
> 
> laut
> http://www.taunus.info/gaesteinformation/sport-und-freizeit/taunuswinter/lifte/angebot/58021/
> ...



vergiss das, oder fahr mal hin...spätestens dann wirst sehen das es nix taugt


----------



## Hopi (17. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vergiss das, oder fahr mal hin...spätestens dann wirst sehen das es nix taugt



Na Beerfelden ist ja nun auch nicht die Monsternummer  

Aber wenn man im Taunus etwas richtiges machen will (was auch Besucher bringt) dann braucht man schon Kennzahlen wie 400hm unterschied und mindestens 2 km lange Strecken eher mehr.
Aber es wird wohl bestimmt an vielen Sachen scheitern Förster (Jäger), Naturschützer, Vogelschützer, Wanderer oder den Limes - Freunden, oder oder, oder, findet sich doch immer jemand, der etwas gegen eine Sache hat.


----------



## oldrizzo (17. April 2009)

willingen hat auch keine 400 hm (tatsaächlich sind nur 250 hm glaube ich) und ist spassig... winterberg sind auch etwas unter 300 hm... spaß kannst du auch mit 70 hm unterschied haben, es kommt drauf an, was man draus macht. aber in sachen besucher sehe ich ganz andere herausfoderungen: noch mehr karren, noch mehr parkplätze... ergo: zu einem gelungenen bikeparkkonzept, gehört auch ein gescheites park & ride konzept, so dass es sich lohnt, mit öpnv anzureisen.


----------



## THEYO (17. April 2009)

in sachen feldberg gibt es noch nichts spruchreifes, weder positiv noch negativ.
abwarten und tee trinken. wie auch schon die letzten 5 jahre.


----------



## oldrizzo (17. April 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> in sachen feldberg gibt es noch nichts spruchreifes, weder positiv noch negativ.
> abwarten und tee trinken. wie auch schon die letzten 5 jahre.



ganz abgesehen davon.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (26. April 2009)

Also jungs, da ich selbst in schmitten (einer feldberggemeinde) wohne hat mich dat natürlich auch sehr interessiert. die gemeinde sagt sie hat damit NICHTS zu tun, das läuft alles über den hochtaunuskreis. ich habe dort angerufen und wurde von 25außenstellen weitergeleitet bis ich endlich zu so ner art leiterin kam die anscheinend plan hatte...
der bikepark ist tatsächlich keine zeitungsente und der bau ist sogar ziemlich sicher, allerdings muss da irgend ein kreisrat über den genauen standort usw abstimmen.
was der förster also erzählt hat ist also ziemlicher bullshit^^ wenn ich das so sagen darf. der typ kann gar nichts über waldteile wissen da der standort noch nicht feststeht...

gurß 
philipp


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. April 2009)

hab da mal was gefunden...
http://www.bike-park-taunus.de/
is aber anscheinend privates vergnügen


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (26. April 2009)

joa mit dem bikepark hat das je nichts zu tun...
ist ja nur ne streckenführung auf benutzerwegen von a nach b


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. April 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> joa mit dem bikepark hat das je nichts zu tun...
> ist ja nur ne streckenführung auf benutzerwegen von a nach b



sag ich ja so mehr oder weniger


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (18. Mai 2009)

Gibts was neues vom Bikeparkbau??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (18. Mai 2009)

bis jetzt noch nicht...
ich werde da aber mal nach dem dirtmasters festival anrufen.
einfach um den jungs weiter auf den sack zu gehen^^
sonst passiert da nämlich nichts


----------



## zeitfuerplanb (2. Juni 2009)

Also ich war im April am Feldi auf ner Tour unterwegs und wurde kurz vorm Gipfel von einer netten Dame zum Thema "Hochtaunuskreis: Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten bzgl. Tourismus / Freizeitaktivitäten / Gastronomie Feldberg etc." auf 1 DinA4 Seite befragt. Ihren Aussagen zufolge sammelt irgendein Kreisausschuss aktuell Daten um dann entsprechende Maßnahmen zu planen. Es waren an dem Tag noch andere Mädels unterwegs und interviewten alles, was da oben so rumkrebst - interessanterweise immer nur Biker... Ich glaube, da tut sich langsam was, schliesslich ist das Potential hier riesig... Und wenn nicht, auch wurscht. Ich fahre meine Trails und shape weiter


----------



## Torpedo64 (2. Juni 2009)

Ist der Hochtaunus nicht ein "Bikepark"? 
Muss man da noch was basteln, zum Ärgernis der Wanderer?
Ihr seht ja langsam schon Gespenster...


----------



## fastmike (2. Juni 2009)

zum ärgernis der wanderer!,was denn bei dir los?


----------



## maple leaf (10. Juni 2009)

zeitfuerplanb schrieb:


> Also ich war im April am Feldi auf ner Tour unterwegs und wurde kurz vorm Gipfel von einer netten Dame zum Thema "Hochtaunuskreis: Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten bzgl. Tourismus / Freizeitaktivitäten...



Das riecht ja wirklich nach Vortschritt!

Also weiterhin kräftig die Daumen drücken - Und so manch einer sollte vielleicht mal sein Verhalten gegenüber seinen Mitmenschen (Nicht biker) überdencken, dann klappt`s vielleicht auch mit dem Bikepark...

ride on,

bas


----------



## Helger009 (8. November 2011)

Scheint echt was in rollen gekommen zu sein... jetz gibs ne Abstimmung bezüglich dem Bikepark und einer Sommerrodelbahn.

Also hier für ja stimmen!!! : http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2011)

Das ist jetzt hier schon der dritte Thread, in dem diese Umfrage verlinkt wird.


----------



## Horrorhecker (8. November 2011)

Der Thread ist ja nicht 2 Jahre alt oder so -.-


----------

